# New to co-sleeping , mama needs advice!



## Arleana88 (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone ! First time mama to an almost 4 month old. We have been co-sleeping for about 2 months now. It is just her and I because my husband works 3rds. Up until now she has been sleeping in my arms , but this has got to change , it is so painful . I am just not sure what another safe position is for us. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Epinto (Jun 1, 2021)

My baby and I both sleep on our sides, I am like a "big spoon" and he sleeps facing me for easy access to boob when he is breastfeeding at night. I think its called side laying. After he eats I move him to be on his back and we sleep shoulder to shoulder and I put a rolled up blanket by his other side so he won't move. He's sandwiched safely between my shoulder and a blanket that isn't near his face...hope that makes sense and helps some!


----------



## cutebabiesofficial (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi

Recently read the best book ever that will help your baby sleep. Check it out here, you might like it.

htt ps : //am zn.to /3pQI RdB (Remove the spaces to access the link)


----------



## SingleMom1950 (May 2, 2021)

I pushed my bed up against the wall and have have a rail on the other side. My LO at the time we started co sleeping she slept on her back and was also side sleeping, she was 6 months. I made sure pillows were not around her. I kind of slept diagonal on the bed. She did fine if I held her little hand, and she loved my hand on her tummy. When she was out, I was out shortly after. Now she is one and she is liking to fall asleep with her herself leaned into my body and her head on my stomach. I move her to her side, when she has fallen asleep.


----------

